# large e mail attachments 50 mb



## greeko (Feb 26, 2008)

I am still checking on sites that allow me to send 50mb attachments. Until I find one maybe someone has some hints?
I have a lot of items that are in this catagory but I cannot send. I do not want to break them down to 10 mb each.
If I had a program like LOGMEIN could I sent them via it or am I way off base here.

Thanks


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I do not know any way to email larger files but what you can try (if acceptabe) is that I do not think IM messanges have any limits to the file size. Also if you cant do that, you can try a few file shareing sites that lets you upload files and send the link to who ever you want so they can download it. one such site is www.mediafire.com which i happen to like and it is free. 

Otherwise I have to sugest you use a program like winzip that will compress the files and can speartethe files into differnet parts.


----------



## trashdk (Mar 30, 2009)

I know a website, it's adress is http://www.shootthefile.com. It's so easy to use, and you can send even 100 MB free, without registration, and if you register free, you can send free even 250 MB.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

@trashdk - your post smacks of spam. Plus it is to a thread that is over a year old. I will be watching any further posts you make.

Thread closed.


----------

